# Zyklisch prüfen ob der Server noch läuft



## Timo Rickert (3. November 2005)

Hallo,

 wie kann ich zyklisch (z.B. jede Minute) von einem Linux-Server aus prüfen ob ein anderer Linux-Server noch läuft. Wenn dann der fall eintreten sollte, dass er nicht mehr läuft, soll ein Batch ausgeführt werden.

 Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das machen könnte ?

 Gruß Timo


----------



## imweasel (3. November 2005)

Hi,

wenn du nur wissen willst ob er erreichbar ist, sollte ein ping genügen.

Du könntest dir ein Script basteln das jede Minute vom Cron aufgerufen wird und deinen Server pingt... nicht sauber und elegant, aber es geht.


----------



## Timo Rickert (3. November 2005)

Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber wie kann ich denn überprüfen ob ein ping auch angekommen ist, oder nicht?


----------



## deepthroat (3. November 2005)

Hi.

Das sagt dir der Rückgabewert des ping Kommandos. Der ist nämlich 0 wenn alles  geklappt hat und hat einen anderen Wert wenn es einen Fehler gab.


```
ping -c 2 www.google.com
echo "Return code: $?"
```

Das ganze läßt sich dann auch gleich in eine if-Abfrage einbauen:

```
if ping -c 2 "$host" &>/dev/null; then
  # ping erfolgreich
else
  # ping war nicht erfolgreich
fi
```

Gruß


----------

